

What does YC think of "JihadOnYou.com" ? - sbraford
http://mashable.com/2007/10/06/jihadonyou-lets-you-vent-your-anger/

======
nirs
Stupid but well done. Nice readable fonts, really easy to use.

------
steveplace
The comments that follow in this thread, if any, should be separated between
the (critiques of the technical design and layout) and (moral, ethical
ramifications, and subjective controversy)

That being said, the layout's nice, really intuitive design, and interesting
concept. Keep in mind that TFA said that this was a quick weekend project.

On the other side of the aisle, this will probably piss people off. It was
probably thought up over a couple of beers and some good laughs, so of course
it shouldn't be taken seriously. It does good on keeping a disclaimer on the
top of their website claiming that this is strictly for humor. And with me
being personally against having humor repressed for the sake of a fundamental
religion, I say go for it, but God(Allah?) help them if the mainstream media
gets a hold of this.

------
imgabe
They could have at least given Eddie Izzard credit for coining the phrase
"jihad on you!"

[http://www.auntiemomo.com/cakeordeath/d2ktranscription.html#...](http://www.auntiemomo.com/cakeordeath/d2ktranscription.html#churchofengland)

------
Hexayurt
Is there an Arabic localization?

------
jkush
It's tasteless.

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm not sure where the audience is or how they plan on keeping them. If you
don't find it tasteless and instead find it amusing, it's still a one-joke
kind of site. So it probably sees a traffic spike associated with publicity
and then drops of a cliff. Not much of a business model, imo. Or was your
question about the morality of offensive sites?

~~~
karzeem
It's surprising that it's taken until now for a formal way to flame people to
pop up. You're probably right that most of their visitors will be of the one-
time variety. If it keeps going, my guess is the audience will be fairly small
except for the occassional post that's particularly incisive or interesting.

Before people get too deep into talk about whether it's offensive, the title
is a reference to a bit by Eddie Izzard, the excellent British comedian. It's
pretty innocuous.

